# Southernguy311's Journal



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Planted some Latitude 36 plugs in the back yard today for the sake of "science" and filling in a former bed. Wife begged me to rid the bed and plant grass so I obliged.

Will periodically update this area as it fills in.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Looking good, boss. Hopefully those plug shoot runners out quick


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

southernguy311 said:


> Planted some Latitude 36 plugs in the back yard today for the sake of "science" and filling in a former bed. Wife begged me to rid the bed and plant grass so I obliged.
> 
> Will periodically update this area as it fills in.


Where did you get the plugs from?

How big where the plugs?

How are they doing?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Durso81 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Planted some Latitude 36 plugs in the back yard today for the sake of "science" and filling in a former bed. Wife begged me to rid the bed and plant grass so I obliged.
> ...


Ordered plugs off amazon. There is a farm about an hour from me that has the sod, but it was just more convenient for this small area. Plugs are doing well so far getting lots of runners. I've mowed it twice so far dropping it each time, but I have no doubts about full coverage by August or so.

Have a few small weeds popping up but I'm hand pulling them as they get a little bigger and will wait to put any herbicide in the area until fall.


----------

